
U.S. Power Plant Hit by USB-Based Malware - pragmatictester
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2414371,00.asp
======
ericcumbee
seems like a CD-R would have been a better choice. if they needed something
more permanent take it to another system that is out of the control loop and
copy it off the CDR to a flash drive.

